# Teachers apartments



## Guest

Can anyone tell me what a 'standard/typical' school apartment is like? I'll be at Kings', which area of Dubai is the school in? Would be good to see some photos of a standard furnished 'school offered' apartment. Like many of us, Id just like to know what to expect. Can anyone help with that? Thanks


----------



## Cos_mo

michaelsco said:


> Can anyone tell me what a 'standard/typical' school apartment is like? I'll be at Kings', which area of Dubai is the school in? Would be good to see some photos of a standard furnished 'school offered' apartment. Like many of us, Id just like to know what to expect. Can anyone help with that? Thanks


I too am keen on any info on this subject. I will be teaching in one of the Taleem schools. Thanks


----------



## emmaatko

I;ve got a job at Kings' too!! Really excited but there is still so much I want to find out!! Have you got your contract through yet? Let me know if you find out any information! Emma


----------



## Guest

Hi Emma, know how you feel, tried to pm you but it wouldn't work. M


----------



## rustysmart

emmaatko said:


> I;ve got a job at Kings' too!! Really excited but there is still so much I want to find out!! Have you got your contract through yet? Let me know if you find out any information! Emma


Have you ha your contract and things through yet? I'm off to kings too but got my job before Christmas


----------



## Davies MJ

Hi folks, i noticed there's a few of us for kings, I've just accepted a post and know that the contract is on its way, happy days


----------



## rustysmart

Davies MJ said:


> Hi folks, i noticed there's a few of us for kings, I've just accepted a post and know that the contract is on its way, happy days


Welcome to the Kings club - have you heard anything extra? PM me if you have any questions. I probably won't know the answers though!!


----------



## emmaatko

I got my contract through today so got to really look at it and see if its what I really want! Didn't realise it was a 2 yr contract! Haven't even been to Dubai! Scary stuff!


----------



## Davies MJ

Thanks, would be good to share information, I don't think I can send private messages just yet, as a new member I need to send so many thread messages first or be a member for a set period of time. With reference to the original post, I'd also like to know more about the apartments


----------



## Davies MJ

Yes it is, personally I'd like to see photos of the apartment, what does the contract say about it?


----------



## rustysmart

I can help with the apartments as asked about that at interview. The majority of kings apartments are based at The Greens which is near the Emirates Golf Course. It's about 15 mins drive from school. I am not sure about size etc. apart from the fact they are one bed.


----------



## rustysmart

emmaatko said:


> I got my contract through today so got to really look at it and see if its what I really want! Didn't realise it was a 2 yr contract! Haven't even been to Dubai! Scary stuff!


I went to Dubai in October and loved it. Will be scary to start but can't wait to see the school ad meet everyone


----------



## Davies MJ

Oh right, thanks! I'll look at a map, I guess we'll be getting taxi's to school, any idea how much that would cost?


----------



## rustysmart

Davies MJ said:


> Oh right, thanks! I'll look at a map, I guess we'll be getting taxi's to school, any idea how much that would cost?


Not sure of cost to school but when I took a taxi from the metro to the Atlantis hotel it was around £10. Buses were very cheap and the metro was easy but no nearby stops


----------



## Davies MJ

Have the contract, I need to find out exactly how many certificates to attest, just degree and PGCE. Cert, or degree and qts cert? The more I attest the more expensive its going to be, at what stage are you guys?


----------



## rustysmart

Davies MJ said:


> Have the contract, I need to find out exactly how many certificates to attest, just degree and PGCE. Cert, or degree and qts cert? The more I attest the more expensive its going to be, at what stage are you guys?


I had to get my degree certificate attested (I didn't do a PGCE so not needed). I also had to dig out my degree transcript, but that does not need to be attested.

My wife has done the same, but we also got our marriage certificate attested.

Mine has taken ages! In fact I got an email yesterday to say it had been dispatched. The delay was due to them trying to verify the signature on the marriage certificate.

Next stop is the UAE Embassy!


----------



## Davies MJ

seems like a lengthy process, so first it's solicitor attested, then we send them to legalisation office, then after getting them back we send to the embassy. I guess we'll receive details of which medical tests need to be done before we leave etc?


----------



## Pink Fairie

Davies MJ said:


> seems like a lengthy process, so first it's solicitor attested, then we send them to legalisation office, then after getting them back we send to the embassy. I guess we'll receive details of which medical tests need to be done before we leave etc?


There is a quicker way to do it, I got all my certs certified, attested and bk to me within a week  medicals are done once you are here, you have to have the visa medical before you get your residency status, usually a blood test and chest xray. I will dig out the process i used and reply bk


----------



## craignewcastle

Davies MJ said:


> Have the contract, I need to find out exactly how many certificates to attest, just degree and PGCE. Cert, or degree and qts cert? The more I attest the more expensive its going to be, at what stage are you guys?


My wife just done her teaching status certificate and degree, two docs about £70 each! We have just came to dubai


----------



## Davies MJ

That's not £70 at each stage of attestation I hope?


----------



## gemmald

Hi, I used an attestation company and it cost me just shy of £500 for three Certs. They do everything and it comes back dependent on which package you go for. It's been brilliant and worth every last penny. If you want details PM me. 

I'm off to Dubai in September. 

Gem


----------



## rustysmart

Davies MJ said:


> That's not £70 at each stage of attestation I hope?


I spent £96 on mine at uk foreign office (3 documents plus postage) its then a further £20 per document at UAE embassy. Prior to that the notary practically robbed me blind as my solicitor couldn't attest my originals. Glad it'll worth it in the end!!


----------



## Davies MJ

Thanks guys, that's a big difference tho, £96 compared to the £500. From the letter which accompanied my contract, it says we need to do things in a particular order, starting with solicitor, then the place in Milton Keynes then London. But I'm guessing now that we don't have to follow that? Im hoping that the total I spend for this doesn't reach anywhere near 500


----------



## gemmald

Mine should all be back tomorrow and it cost me just shy of £500 but they did all you mention above for you. So you send them off and get them back all done.


----------



## craignewcastle

gemmald said:


> Mine should all be back tomorrow and it cost me just shy of £500 but they did all you mention above for you. So you send them off and get them back all done.


Robbed!! £20 notary, £70 per doc I think then a further £20 for UAE embassy. 

£500 is steep unless u have a lot of documents


----------



## Davies MJ

Hi Craig, 
Is it poss you could give me further instructions on how you got it that cheap, my friend is doing the solicitor bit for me, but if I then go to embassy for the rest of the attestation it will cost £405


----------



## Davies MJ

That's £405 for 2 certificates, £199 for the first, £139 for the second, the rest of the cost is VAT


----------



## Pink Fairie

craignewcastle said:


> Robbed!! £20 notary, £70 per doc I think then a further £20 for UAE embassy.
> 
> £500 is steep unless u have a lot of documents


I banged a solicitor a fiver, he didnt even ask for it and it went straight in his pocket lol! the rest was the same


----------



## Welsh_lady

Davies MJ said:


> That's £405 for 2 certificates, £199 for the first, £139 for the second, the rest of the cost is VAT


I don't understand why you would pay such high fees to companies, when it's such a straight forward process to do yourself. 

Notary's charge what they want so call a few solicitors - mine charged £7 per document. FCO Milton Keynes charge £30 per document and it's £6 postage fee (over all not per doc) for them to fed ex your documents directly to the UAE embassy for you (or back to you if you prefer) 

Embassy charge £20 per document (£30 for same day service). The only problem with the UAE embassy is they will only post the docs back to you regular post so you can accept that or go to the embassy and collect your documents yourself (or arrange a courier to collect it for you) 

I had to do 7 documents, mine and husbands degrees and qualifications plus marriage and our kids birth certificates - total cost for everything was about about £400.


----------



## Davies MJ

Thanks for the useful, I understand i can send the certificates to milton keynes myself, but when you say about the embassy charging £20 per document?- I called them yesterday and they said that if I had done the solicitor bit and the Milton Keynes office myself, they would still need to complete the process at a charge of £145 per document plus the VAT?


----------



## mrsm

Davies MJ said:


> Thanks for the useful, I understand i can send the certificates to milton keynes myself, but when you say about the embassy charging £20 per document?- I called them yesterday and they said that if I had done the solicitor bit and the Milton Keynes office myself, they would still need to complete the process at a charge of £145 per document plus the VAT?


I just got mine back yesterday. UAE embassy charge 20 pounds for legalisation of each doc. Make sure you have foreign office apostille first, they charge 30 pounds for each cert.


----------



## Davies MJ

That's great, thanks everyone. I think they must have given me the wrong figures then. My friend did the solicitoring bit today which didn't cost me anything. So £66 for 2 certificates and postage at Milton Keynes, then £40 plus whatever the postage is from the embassy. That sounds a bit better than the hundreds of pounds ive been led to believe it would be!


----------



## gemmald

craignewcastle said:


> Robbed!! £20 notary, £70 per doc I think then a further £20 for UAE embassy.
> 
> £500 is steep unless u have a lot of documents


Perhaps but I don't actually care as its all done and I'm very very happy.


----------



## westbury

Hello 

I am just browsing to find out more about working in Kings Dubai. Please would you be kind enough to give me some info as I am considering applying for a job there  Kind regards. Westbury.


----------



## westbury

*advice please..*



emmaatko said:


> I;ve got a job at Kings' too!! Really excited but there is still so much I want to find out!! Have you got your contract through yet? Let me know if you find out any information! Emma


Hi Emma 

Was wondering if you may be able to give me some advice with regards to teaching at Kings as I am considering applying for a post there. Kind regards.


----------



## everest15

Hi all, I also need to get my degree doc attested... please could some kind person answer a couple of quick questions (I'm indebted to everyone in this post for all the great info!)

1) If I have two degrees, but only one is directly relevant to my employment position, should I still get both attested (teaching job).

2) My degrees are in Britain, but I'm abroad and can't get to the UAE embassy in London. Can I do the last part of the process at some government place in Dubai instead of the UAE place in London?? Has anyone done it? Is it straightforward and not too expensive?

3) Will Language schools in Dubai let me start work immediately, or will they not allow me to come to work until the degree attestation is finished?

Thanks for any help! You're all wonderful!


----------



## rsinner

everest15 said:


> Hi all, I also need to get my degree doc attested... please could some kind person answer a couple of quick questions (I'm indebted to everyone in this post for all the great info!)
> 
> 1) If I have two degrees, but only one is directly relevant to my employment position, should I still get both attested (teaching job). One is fine
> 
> 2) My degrees are in Britain, but I'm abroad and can't get to the UAE embassy in London. Can I do the last part of the process at some government place in Dubai instead of the UAE place in London?? Has anyone done it? Is it straightforward and not too expensive? Unfortunately it has to be attested by the UAE embassy in the country where the degree was issued to verify the authenticity of the document. You can use some agencies to do this. If you search the forum, you could see some recommendations, or maybe another member can come along and recommend something. It is not a very cheap process though.
> 
> 3) Will Language schools in Dubai let me start work immediately, or will they not allow me to come to work until the degree attestation is finished? Well, you may start working while the residency visa is in process (and attestation is part of the process), but depends on the school.
> 
> Thanks for any help! You're all wonderful!


Answers in blue above


----------



## joanna28

Hi! I've just a job at Kings too starting this September. I assume you are still there? I've visited the school and thought it was lovely. What's it like teaching there? how's it been going? I'll too be getting an apartment with the package, are you able to fill me in a little on what i'm likely to get? Thanks! No doubt il meet you soon! Jo x


----------



## joanna28

Hi! I've just a job at Kings too starting this September. I assume you are still there? I've visited the school and thought it was lovely. What's it like teaching there? how's it been going? I'll too be getting an apartment with the package, are you able to fill me in a little on what i'm likely to get? Thanks! No doubt il meet you soon! Jo x


----------



## kk64

Hi, I'd love to know too! I'm going to Gems new school in Al Khail.

My contract states an apartment with 'hard goods' which I take to mean bed, sofa, table etc as well as fridge freezer and washing machine - I need to clarify that too.

When I asked to see my apt as I'm over here now, they said they don't allocate them until July.

I'm sure they'll be ok though.


----------



## gemmald

kk64 said:


> Hi, I'd love to know too! I'm going to Gems new school in Al Khail.
> 
> My contract states an apartment with 'hard goods' which I take to mean bed, sofa, table etc as well as fridge freezer and washing machine - I need to clarify that too.
> 
> When I asked to see my apt as I'm over here now, they said they don't allocate them until July.
> 
> I'm sure they'll be ok though.


They will/are lovely. Hard goods is exactly what you stated. Plus a welcome pack of water, bread etc.

Gem


----------



## Feefeewizzpop

Hello, I received my LOI from Taaleem this morning and began reading the information about attestation.

I know I have to get my marriage certificate, daughters birth certificate attested and my PGCE certificate but unsure if I need to get my PGCE transcripts attested also?


I'm going to sponsor my husband and I'm unsure if I should get his qualification attested? Is this needed for a resident visa if he's not the primary person and I'm the sponsor?

Finally, do police certificates need attesting?

Grateful for any help

Fee


----------



## Yahowho

Hi all,

I will be starting at GEMS World Academy Dubai in August. Anyone know where they house their teachers?


----------

